# Sql Server 2005



## pamax (21. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Ich hab mir den Sql server 2005(von Microsoft)gedownloaded und installiert.
Wenn ich aber jetzt von meinem IIS(5.1) auf die Datenbank zugreifen will(PHP),
kommt immer fehler, obwohl das script früher gelaufen ist(auf einem anderen Server).
Ich habe beim Installieren windows authentic(oder so was ähnliches) angeklickt.
Was bedeutet das?(wenn's falsch ist wie kann ich's ändern?) Und auf welchem Port läuft der Sql server überhaupt?

Danke für euere Hilfe

PM


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Februar 2005)

1. Hast Du frueher vielleicht MySQL anstatt MSSQL benutzt? Die Befehle sind meines Wissens anders.
2. Hast Du denn auch PHP-Unterstuetzung in Deinem IIS?


----------



## pamax (1. März 2005)

Ja, ich habe PHP auf meinem IIS installiert.
Danke, dass die Befehle anders sin, daran hatte
ich garnicht gedacht!(muss dann mal probieren ob es Funtzt)


----------

